# Billow V2 Stainless Steel RTA by Ehpro?



## Devaper

Any reviews on this RTA?I am seeking one. Although I would like to know if it is worth it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

It's worth it for sure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ZeeZi169

Awesome tank! The best tank on the market at the moment IMHO

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

My favorite tank by a long way!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Waltervh

Amazing flavor on this one. All my juices taste is much better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Devaper

Ahh wellthen I think my plan is to purchase this bad boy


----------



## kimbo

Devaper said:


> Any reviews on this RTA?I am seeking one. Although I would like to know if it is worth it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Devaper said:


> Ahh wellthen I think my plan is to purchase this bad boy


Do it!


----------



## DarkSide

Rob Fisher said:


> My favorite tank by a long way!
> View attachment 30783



if Mr Fisher makes a statement like this, I will accept this "as gospel" and will order one, if I can find a vendor with stock....tonight!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz

DarkSide said:


> if Mr Fisher makes a statement like this, I will accept this "as gospel" and will order one, if I can find a vendor with stock....tonight!


Sir Vape has stock.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Thinking about ordering one - bit of a noob in the coil building department, any recommendations for calculators that can simplify the process, as it uses 2 coils?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

method1 said:


> Thinking about ordering one - bit of a noob in the coil building department, any recommendations for calculators that can simplify the process, as it uses 2 coils?


Online : http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp
Android APP : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.valsoft.vaperstoolbox&hl=en

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1

Cool thanks, am I correct that this setup is in parallel, so resistance is halved?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

method1 said:


> Cool thanks, am I correct that this setup is in parallel, so resistance is halved?


Thats correct resistance is halved. I would advise getting a resistance checker as well if you don't have one already.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## method1

Will do!

Do you have one of these? Would you mind sharing a bit of info on your coil setup if you do?
Going to be ordering some kanthal too, was thinking 26ga?


----------



## Dubz

method1 said:


> Will do!
> 
> Do you have one of these? Would you mind sharing a bit of info on your coil setup if you do?
> Going to be ordering some kanthal too, was thinking 26ga?


Yes i do, love it . My setup is 24ga 2.5mm ID 0.3ohm. But 26ga will work perfectly as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1

Great, thanks! Ordering!


----------



## DarkSide

method1 said:


> Great, thanks! Ordering!



Me Too, Great Minds Think Alike!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide

Dubz said:


> Sir Vape has stock.



Oh No! So it will be tank ...and some juice, just cannot resist or help myself!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarkSide said:


> if Mr Fisher makes a statement like this, I will accept this "as gospel" and will order one, if I can find a vendor with stock....tonight!



Oooo the pressure... but also bear in mind I vape a REO with a Cyclone on top 98% of the time... but I guess if I didn't hate tanks and the maintenance of them so much I would use my SX Mini and Billow combo a lot more...

But I do stand by my statement... if you don't mind building coils and rewicking etc then the Billow 2 is a great buy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

just went mildly berserk on Sirvape's webshop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

i am enjoying mine , just took a few attempts to wick it right ..


----------



## method1

Mine arrived this morning. Being a total beginner with coils and wicking I can say it was fairly hard work to set it up. Now that I've got it going - wow, great flavour, it's really the best I've used so far. It destroys the subtank mini I had as well as my trusty Atlantis. Currently filled with the excellent Cowboys Apple Pie from vapcartel and really tasting it for the first time. Glad I took the plunge so far, although I'm not really finding wicking and coiling much fun... Yet.


----------



## VandaL

method1 said:


> Mine arrived this morning. Being a total beginner with coils and wicking I can say it was fairly hard work to set it up. Now that I've got it going - wow, great flavour, it's really the best I've used so far. It destroys the subtank mini I had as well as my trusty Atlantis. Currently filled with the excellent Cowboys Apple Pie from vapcartel and really tasting it for the first time. Glad I took the plunge so far, although I'm not really finding wicking and coiling much fun... Yet.


It's easy bro, take 26g or 28g wrap around a 2mm bit, amount of wraps depends on ur vaping preference. Cut the wick to rest on the top ledge of the channel, sorted


----------



## method1

Hah yeah sounds easy but in practice it took a fair bit of fiddling. It'll get easier I'm sure, worth it for the flavour! 

I also got a vapor tech coil winder but I don't have a clue how to use it and it doesn't come with a manual


----------



## method1

Ok so everything was dandy but now the thing has started to leak - I've checked everything is screwed on tight etc - any pointers?


----------



## method1

Oh well - from joy to despair in a few hours.

In an attempt to stop the leaking, I tightened the tank. Didn't help but the tank is now stuck on the base and I can't remove it 

As soon as I manage to get this thing disassembled and cleaned it's hitting the classifieds.. another glowing review from me  and another dud tank.


----------



## baksteen8168

method1 said:


> Ok so everything was dandy but now the thing has started to leak - I've checked everything is screwed on tight etc - any pointers?


Have you tried cutting the wicking tapered and leaving some inside the juice channels? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## baksteen8168

method1 said:


> Oh well - from joy to despair in a few hours.
> 
> In an attempt to stop the leaking, I tightened the tank. Didn't help but the tank is now stuck on the base and I can't remove it
> 
> As soon as I manage to get this thing disassembled and cleaned it's hitting the classifieds.. another glowing review from me  and another dud tank.


Don't give up buddy. Try placing the tank in the freezer for a little while and then try to unscrew it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168

And if it really gets to classies, I offer R100 because it's a dud. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dubz

method1 said:


> Oh well - from joy to despair in a few hours.
> 
> In an attempt to stop the leaking, I tightened the tank. Didn't help but the tank is now stuck on the base and I can't remove it
> 
> As soon as I manage to get this thing disassembled and cleaned it's hitting the classifieds.. another glowing review from me  and another dud tank.


Where is it leaking from? The airholes or the tank?


----------



## method1

baksteen8168 said:


> And if it really gets to classies, I offer R100 because it's a dud.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.



my strategy is to drive prices down with bad reviews 

Next up.... REO mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Dubz said:


> Where is it leaking from? The airholes or the tank?



not 100% sure but I think it's the tank.


----------



## method1

baksteen8168 said:


> Have you tried cutting the wicking tapered and leaving some inside the juice channels?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.



I've done it with the wicking resting in those "wick grooves"


----------



## Dubz

If its the tank you have to make sure all the o-rings are there. There are 2 o-rings on the top cap, 1 o-ring on the chimney and 1 o-ring on the base.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Just as I was was considering buying one. @Paulie almost twisted my arm today and said the Billow 2 never leaks. Now this. I'm reconsidering.


----------



## Dubz

zadiac said:


> Just as I was was considering buying one. @Paulie almost twisted my arm today and said the Billow 2 never leaks. Now this. I'm reconsidering.


I have not had any leaking on mine at all. This is the first i've heard of.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Well, I'll just sit back and read some more reviews and experiences from users and then decide. For now, not gonna buy one. Once bitten, twice shy. I've had too many leaking tanks in the past. I actually said to a friend the other day that I'll never buy a tank again.
Paulie almost convinced me today. Had a few toots off his one and it was really nice. He also says it never leaks.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## method1

zadiac said:


> Just as I was was considering buying one. @Paulie almost twisted my arm today and said the Billow 2 never leaks. Now this. I'm reconsidering.



I've googled and haven't found any other cases so it seems pretty isolated, going to try changing the o-rings on @Dubz advice.


----------



## VandaL

I've had one since release and never gotten a leak. Bought a black one yesterday and cannot report any issues. Really the first I've heard of someone getting a v2 to leak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

I've never had the billow v2 leak. The key is to wick it properly. The wick needs to rest firmly in the wick channel before you put on the chimney. Too much wick and the chimney will not fit properly.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Yup - this isn't a wicking issue, I took great care with that and the chimney screwed on without a hitch.

The leak was coming from the bottom o-ring, I've replaced that and everything seems ok so far!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

My hopes are going up again....lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> Yup - this isn't a wicking issue, I took great care with that and the chimney screwed on without a hitch.
> 
> The leak was coming from the bottom o-ring, I've replaced that and everything seems ok so far!



Hi @method1 
Hang in there. I dont know the Billow but some of these tanks take a bit of a learning curve to get set up right. Once its right, you will be smiling I am sure. 

Reo is marvellous but tanks are also nice for convenient squonkless vaping. Try both!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> Hi @method1
> Hang in there. I dont know the Billow but some of these tanks take a bit of a learning curve to get set up right. Once its right, you will be smiling I am sure.
> 
> Reo is marvellous but tanks are also nice for convenient squonkless vaping. Try both!



Thanks  seem to have made some progress.

Can you explain a bit more about the REO thing - I thought the reo was just a mod (battery) - what am I missing?


----------



## VandaL

It's an aluminium box, which holds an 18650 and a 50c plastic bottle of juice, u press the bottle of juice and juice travels through the 510 and into a bottom fed rda, it's a mechanical mod so you have to deal with voltage drop and on top of that there is no battery monitor or regulation, the resistance of your coil determines the vape. Also it has zero protection against short circuits. All this comes with a wonderfully high price tag, u are looking at about R2500 to get up and running if you buy new minus ur juice.

#tempting

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## method1

Aha - i see 

Back to my bad review/price drop strategy then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have found the Billow 2 to be an awesome tank... I hate dual coils and tanks in general but the Billow 2 really is my favourite RTA by a country mile! Mine sits permanently on my SX Mini and has Cuttwood Monster Melons in it... it's cloud blowing with flavour. I rewicked it today (with Rayon) and after the first few vapes on it I thought I had cocked up the wicking but it settled and am back to nice clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @method1 one correction to vandal above. The REO does have short circuit protection because the spring is a hot spring which collapses when too much current flows. 

This is off topic but the REO in essence gives you a dripper vape with tank-like convenience. Check out the REO threads to learn more if you are interested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## method1

Now that the leaking has stopped (emotional and otherwise) - back to enjoying it, really nice flavour on this thing.

Only problem now is being too lazy to change wicks with different flavours

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Dibs on the Billow V2... oh wait, it's working now. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Ok. I bit the bullet and ordered one, but if it's crap I'm gonna murder all of you.......hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Ok. I bit the bullet and ordered one, but if it's crap I'm gonna murder all of you.......hahaha



If you don't like it I'll take it off your hands Zman!


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> If you don't like it I'll take it off your hands Zman!



Ok, you have first option Uncle Rob. I see that you are very pleased with yours. No leaking, right?


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Ok, you have first option Uncle Rob. I see that you are very pleased with yours. No leaking, right?



Right... haven't had any issues with mine... had 4 tanks full of Monster Melon through it and changed wicks twice and not a single issue!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Ok. I bit the bullet and ordered one, but if it's crap I'm gonna murder all of you.......hahaha


Lol, I am in your same position. Did not buy a tank for a long time. Then got the Lemo 2, very nice and no leaking other than the usual moisture around the air slots. But still way less convenient than bf. 
Am also tempted by the Billow V2, but am still holding out. Now I can wait for your impressions!


----------



## method1

baksteen8168 said:


> Dibs on the Billow V2... oh wait, it's working now.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.



No this thing sucks.. anyone who has one sell it to @baksteen8168 immediately, cheap!

(let's see if that works)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

method1 said:


> No this thing sucks.. anyone who has one sell it to @baksteen8168 immediately, cheap!
> 
> (let's see if that works)


Hahaha, nice try.

I do have a nice new one on the way. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Lol, I am in your same position. Did not buy a tank for a long time. Then got the Lemo 2, very nice and no leaking other than the usual moisture around the air slots. But still way less convenient than bf.
> Am also tempted by the Billow V2, but am still holding out. Now I can wait for your impressions!



You and I @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> You and I @Andre


Here is another voice to add: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/evic-vt-no-atomizer-found-error.t12936/page-2#post-245443

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Just a follow up for anyone interested in my mental problems.

Was still getting a small bit of leaking, so I got over my laziness, stripped it all down, did a thorough clean and rebuild, and it's been solid since then. Currently madly huffing on @KieranD's amazing Cowboy's Apple Pie and it's pure enjoyment. After my severe disappointment with the Klanger Subwank & various "population control substances" marketed as e-juice it feels sooo good to have a satisfying vape again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

So, I've done my build on the billow V2. Dual 26g kanthal @ .34 ohms. Spaced coils. Running at 50 watts and it's really, really good!
Running it on my trusty awesome Sigelei 100w
I have to say. I'm very impressed with this tank and I will keep it. Will use it in the car on the Sigelei alongside the Reo.















































I really am very impressed with this tank. Thanks to the people who persuaded me to buy it, especially @Paulie

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac

What I think I need to add here and it's a big pro in my books, is the fact that it sucks the tank completely empty long before there's even a hint of a dry hit. So there's NO juice left in the tank before you have to refill. A very big pro in my books. I like that very much.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

True - haven't had a single dry hit on this tank.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD

No dry hits or leaking here. My everyday tank for 4 weeks+ now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

method1 said:


> Just a follow up for anyone interested in my mental problems.
> 
> Was still getting a small bit of leaking, so I got over my laziness, stripped it all down, did a thorough clean and rebuild, and it's been solid since then. Currently madly huffing on @KieranD's amazing Cowboy's Apple Pie and it's pure enjoyment. After my severe disappointment with the Klanger Subwank & various "population control substances" marketed as e-juice it feels sooo good to have a satisfying vape again!


Dude, your Subwank and population control comment had me in stitches! Well done. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarkSide

zadiac said:


> So, I've done my build on the billow V2. Dual 26g kanthal @ .34 ohms. Spaced coils. Running at 50 watts and it's really, really good!
> Running it on my trusty awesome Sigelei 100w
> I have to say. I'm very impressed with this tank and I will keep it. Will use it in the car on the Sigelei alongside the Reo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am very impressed with this tank. Thanks to the people who persuaded me to buy it, especially @Paulie



Could you possibly "write" a text book and sell it to me, my tank arrives tomorrow....Otherwise it will be, "what is black and crisp and stuck to a drip tip"....DarkSide the noob dual coil builder!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1

baksteen8168 said:


> Dude, your Subwank and population control comment had me in stitches! Well done.



Ja well some of these "juices" might sell better in the weed control section of Builders. 

BTW your avatar cracks me up - classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Built a 0.44 Twisted K - Vertical Dual Coil yesterday. Chuckin'Vape like a Boss - No dry hits on a chain Vape, firing at 50w. So farking stoked with the Billow 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Yeah.. I dunno about this thing.

Still leaks on and off, can't figure out why, and now the whole assembly is jammed together again, can't get it apart.
Has been sitting in the freezer for a couple of hours but still won't budge.

Really good flavour but I've had too many issues to stick with it, seeing as how there aren't any other reports of this nature I really do think I may have got a bad one ;-(


----------



## DaRoach

method1 said:


> Yeah.. I dunno about this thing.
> 
> Still leaks on and off, can't figure out why, and now the whole assembly is jammed together again, can't get it apart.
> Has been sitting in the freezer for a couple of hours but still won't budge.
> 
> Really good flavor but I've had too many issues to stick with it, seeing as how there aren't any other reports of this nature I really do think I may have got a bad one ;-(


Hi there I also encountered mine leaking and what i saw was that when i remove the tank to refill the chamber ring thing that screws onto the build deck unscrews with the tank. then when i put the tank back on it doesn't seal all the way down as stops on that chamber ring thingy that is higher than intended.


----------



## method1

Thanks - I saw that in a couple of the YouTube reviews before buying so I've been careful about that, pretty sure it's not what's happening here. The leaks seem to be just above and just below the airflow ring, not out of the adjustable air vent itself, but the joins above and below.


----------



## baksteen8168

Have you tried swapping the o rings? Mine leaked once, but it was my own stupidity. Wicked mine like a complete idiot. 

Failing that, see if the vendor can swop yours out for a new one. Duds happen from time to time and I am sure that the good vendors here will assist.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## method1

I have swapped o rings, I'm a bit mystified. 

The wicking is good, not obstructing channels, no dry hits -the piece that screws onto the deck goes on smooth and and I always check its firmly screwed on. 

Only thing I can think of is maybe the threads aren't 100% on the assembly which might also explain why the thing has gotten jammed together a couple of times.


----------



## baksteen8168

method1 said:


> I have swapped o rings, I'm a bit mystified.
> 
> The wicking is good, not obstructing channels, no dry hits -the piece that screws onto the deck goes on smooth and and I always check its firmly screwed on.
> 
> Only thing I can think of is maybe the threads aren't 100% on the assembly which might also explain why the thing has gotten jammed together a couple of times.


Hmmm, that is weird. Mine is probably the best machined atty I have. Threads are butter smooth and everything works great. Might be that you got the Friday atty. Contact the vendor and see if they can sort you out. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

I have a leak on my new billow v2. I use my other one everyday without ANY issues. By closer look, I saw there's an oring missing where the glass and base press against each other. I used one of the other orings in the packet and filled it with water. I will have a look if it actually worked this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

There is something yall' ninja's need to keep in mind - The Billow V2 has rather big air-holes on the deck. It also has fairly big juice-holes. If your build is not 100% tight, the gods are against you. 

In this thread zadiac did a build (neatly done must say). However I found that if I used this method, I got leaks through my adjustable airflow. Especially if you gave it a few hard tugs with the airflow closed up to fully wick.

It might seem like its leaking where the glass meets the steel - but in actual fact, is it? Try doing a vertical build, attached a pic - perhaps this helps sort out your leaking atty. 

and if that doesn't work, make a scene - include inconsequential bad memories from the past - but make sure you end up in a corner repeating one sentence. This should get your Friday atty exchanged.


----------



## method1

Thanks, I'll give that a go.

Not leaking right now, here's a pic showing where the leaks occur when they do, on the top and bottom of the airflow ring, not through the air hole itself:


----------



## Chukin'Vape

method1 said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a go.
> 
> Not leaking right now, here's a pic showing where the leaks occur when they do, on the top and bottom of the airflow ring, not through the air hole itself:
> 
> View attachment 31817


Yah bro - that is a leak through your airflow, I've had exactly the same. My heart was broken. 

The Dual coil vertical build will sort out your leaks. if you are vaping a higher PG juice that thins like water when the atty heats up, you could still see a leak. Keep her sitting up.


----------



## method1

Chukin'Vape said:


> Yah bro - that is a leak through your airflow, I've had exactly the same. My heart was broken.
> 
> The Dual coil vertical build will sort out your leaks. if you are vaping a higher PG juice that thins like water when the atty heats up, you could still see a leak. Keep her sitting up.



 can't really carry the thing around, it's like a stay-at-home device at the moment. Hopefully the vertical coil will sort it out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

How I do mine. No issues at all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1

That's how I've been doing mine as well, but… issues


----------



## TylerD

method1 said:


> That's how I've been doing mine as well, but… issues


That suck ass!  Hope you get the leak dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

TylerD said:


> That suck ass!  Hope you get the leak dude!



Nice build - that is how its done! If you leave your rig on its side, do you see any leaks with that build? If I do a build like that, vape my atty hot as, and then leave it on the side. I could expect a leak ....


----------



## method1

With that build, mine will sometimes spontaneously leak. Left mine standing on my desk last night and woke up to the leaky airflow this morning…


----------



## TylerD

Chukin'Vape said:


> Nice build - that is how its done! If you leave your rig on its side, do you see any leaks with that build? If I do a build like that, vape my atty hot as, and then leave it on the side. I could expect a leak ....


None. It lies on it's side in my car. No leaks.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I must just be really lucky because I have built and rewicked twice and I never read manuals until I hit a problem and I have never had my Billow 2 leak... mind you it sits on my desk quietly and only gets vaped occassionaly... but it does get used and the tank is pretty full and still no leaks so far... holding thumbs!


----------



## method1

from what I can tell, the leaking is not affecting most billows.. wish I could figure out what's going on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Me being the absolute noob coil builder, have already lost one of the screws, but two builds in and not a leak, my noob colleague also no leaks very proud of ourselves, best tank ever, my everyday vaping machine, going to do another two coils quick and re-wick, need to try the new juices received today thanks to @KieranD


----------



## Waheed

Mine just arrived   can't wait to put in a build and test this beauty out.  in so excited I just can't hide it

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarkSide

Waheed said:


> Mine just arrived   can't wait to put in a build and test this beauty out.  in so excited I just can't hide it



Watch those damn little screws, or you will be like me crawling around on a laminated wood floor looking for a tiny screw, now work over a Tupperware container "stolen" from the wife, but as she is vaping, had no charges laid against me for theft of Tupperware, she knows what is good for her, as I supply the juice and advice......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## method1

I've already lost a screw and definitely have a screw loose.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Hmmm, had a leak after my rewicking today (like @TylerD ) figured out that when I screwed on the top, it shifted the cotton just enough to make a big enough gap for the juice to flow freely. I just seated the cotton a bit deeper into the juice channels and no problems since. Even if I leave her on her side. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## Waheed

Wicked as instructed by fellow vapers. No dry hits as yet and no leaking. Damn this tank is awesome. Copious amounts of vapour and flavour at 40 watts. 2x26g 9 wraps reading at 0.4 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Okay... Time for one of my own vape fails... 

You know that little chimney thingy... the one with the o-ring sitting on top of it... umm.. yeah... I kinda forgot to put it back on Monday after cleaning my tank...  Only noticed that the tank was missing something now when I decided to clean the Billow for a new juice. I was trying to figure out why there is thread there when there is nothing here that threads onto this. See, the experienced vapers get it wrong too sometimes...

I have had one leak with it off... and that was due to me trying something different with the wicking. So yeah, I am pretty impressed with this tank... mine was missing parts and it still did not leak.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Well, so far I am very pleased with this tank. This is the first tank that hasn't given me ANY reason to throw it in the box (same as Rob's gorge, but I have a box).
Flavor is very good in this and I have had no leaking whatsoever on this. After building several different builds in this with different wicking, I found that the first one I did and posted earlier, works the best for me. I went back to that and I'm a happy chappie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Well, so far I am very pleased with this tank. This is the first tank that hasn't given me ANY reason to throw it in the box (same as Rob's gorge, but I have a box).
> Flavor is very good in this and I have had no leaking whatsoever on this. After building several different builds in this with different wicking, I found that the first one I did and posted earlier, works the best for me. I went back to that and I'm a happy chappie



I just rewicked mine again this morning and put in some Cuttwood Monster melons... when I do a cloud blow it takes 4 hours before I can find my way out of my office!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I just rewicked mine again this morning and put in some Cuttwood Monster melons... when I do a cloud blow it takes 4 hours before I can find my way out of my office!



This is truly an amazing tank Uncle Rob. Sorry, but you won't be getting this one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Ive built a new vertical twisted k dual coil (0.5) - and smacked her onto my IJust2, for something more portable. And she is looking dayum fine. 

LOL @baksteen8168 - vaping with most of your billow v2 successfully 

@method1 - Did you do your Vertical build yet, or is she still leaking for you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chukin'Vape said:


> Ive built a new vertical twisted k dual coil (0.5) - and smacked her onto my IJust2, for something more portable. And she is looking dayum fine.
> 
> LOL @baksteen8168 - vaping with most of your billow v2 successfully
> 
> @method1 - Did you do your Vertical build yet, or is she still leaking for you?
> 
> View attachment 31881


I am more surprised that it didn't leak.


----------



## method1

@Chukin'Vape - been kinda stable since yesterday with standard wicking, haven't tried the vertical coil yet, never done one so I need a bit of a tutorial for the wicking - any pointers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Works like a charm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Well damn, the mystery leak strikes again.. been ok since I wicked it yesterday. A few minutes ago, the leak spontaneously started.
It's weird because it happened while the billow was standing on my desk. I don't carry it around much because of the leaking, hadn't even moved it for a few minutes and BOOM the leak started.

There is only one logical explanation.

My billow is HAUNTED BY EVIL GHOSTS

(Or kanger has sent a ninja to mess with it because I've badmouthed them)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn

method1 said:


> Well damn, the mystery leak strikes again.. been ok since I wicked it yesterday. A few minutes ago, the leak spontaneously started.
> It's weird because it happened while the billow was standing on my desk. I don't carry it around much because of the leaking, hadn't even moved it for a few minutes and BOOM the leak started.
> 
> There is only one logical explanation.
> 
> My billow is HAUNTED BY EVIL GHOSTS
> 
> (Or kanger has sent a ninja to mess with it because I've badmouthed them)


The only time mine managed to leak was when the chimney section was not tightened all the way down. I did not even notice it at first, only when I tried fastening the tank onto the base and noticed that it did not tighten down all the way... 

Perhaps you have this issue?

I have had zero leaking issues on mine even since that one time....

Hope you get it working... oh, perhaps, check that all the o rings are in place... there are two at the top and one at the bottom... if memory serves, hehe had to figure it out since my ultrasonic vibrated them all out of place and had to build puzzle as I did not note where they where before putting it in the ultrasonic, hehe


----------



## method1

I've checked all the obvious culprits - chimney, o-rings (swapped for new ones), careful wicking, government bribes etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn

method1 said:


> I've checked all the obvious culprits - chimney, o-rings (swapped for new ones), careful wicking, government bribes etc.


LOL that was funny!!! HEHE

Then i'm sorry bud, don't know what it could be then... but hope you get it sorted, let us know if and when you do.. just in case some one else's springs a leak....


----------



## baksteen8168

@method1 - where in jhb are you?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## method1

@baksteen8168 - near Norwood.


----------



## baksteen8168

Hmmm, that is a bit out of my way... But will see if I can use my afternoon off to get to you and try to help.

Alternatively, is there anyone that can help a brother out and check his Billow? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

method1 said:


> @Chukin'Vape - been kinda stable since yesterday with standard wicking, haven't tried the vertical coil yet, never done one so I need a bit of a tutorial for the wicking - any pointers?



Hope this helps - thought id go the extra mile. Scuze the image heavy post...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## method1

Aha! That's very helpful, thanks 

Ohms on that build?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

method1 said:


> Aha! That's very helpful, thanks
> 
> Ohms on that build?



Tight fit - but who complains about that? (0.44)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

@method1, I've had mine for about 2 weeks now and no leaks at all.

Can you verify that all o-rings are in place ?



There is one on the deck assembly itself (base cover) that seals to the chimney, one on top of the sealing tube, one for the glass at the bottom of the chimney, one to the top of the chimney to seal at the top cap. There are 2 o-rings for the seal at the top cap, a snug fitting one for the inside of the glass tank and another that seals between the glass and the top cap itself. The 2 on the drip tip should not matter in this case.
The one on the sealing tube can come out far too easy for my liking.

As mentioned, check that the sealing tube is screwed all the way down onto the ridge on the deck, and check that you do not accidentally trap any wicking material in it. For conventional wicking, the wick should only reach into the the wick nooks, not the channels itself.

If you are adventurous, disassemble the deck and check the o-ring below it too. It's visible on the pic above, but the 3rd pic on this ECF post is quite clear :
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/the-billow-v2.668951/page-3#post-15823474

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hope this helps - thought id go the extra mile. Scuze the image heavy post...
> View attachment 31911
> View attachment 31912
> View attachment 31913
> View attachment 31914
> View attachment 31915
> View attachment 31916
> View attachment 31917
> View attachment 31918
> View attachment 31919
> View attachment 31920


Awesome pictorial. Thank you. Now I feel the want to get a billow and try that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

@Kuhlkatz - All the o-rings are there for sure. Here's a pic of a fresh wick to show how I generally do it. The wicking is a tiny bit shorter than usual.

Will be trying Chuck's vertical build after this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Eish. Totally bummed for your sake here, but I have no other ideas.

Are there any bubbles rising when it leaks ? If not, I can only assume that the leak is at the top of the glass or chimney somewhere.
Normally after a full toot, with the unit tilted, I can see two bubbles rising from the bottom section of the chimney. To me that's an indicator that no air is getting in from the top, and that the pressure is properly equalized when the joose is vaporized.

I have mine all over the show, upside down in my hand, standing upright on my desk all day or lying on it's side on the couch when in front of the telly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

method1 said:


> @Kuhlkatz - All the o-rings are there for sure. Here's a pic of a fresh wick to show how I generally do it. The wicking is a tiny bit shorter than usual.
> 
> Will be trying Chuck's vertical build after this.
> 
> View attachment 31922


Do me a favor and make the wicks longer. Cut it tapered that the thin part touches the very bottom of the juice channels. (yes, i know the possibility of dry hits will now increase, but I want to try and eliminate wicking as the culprit here)

Hope these pics show what I mean... (I don't normally wick like this, just did it so that you can see what I mean)

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JW Flynn

in that top picture it does not look like the chimney section is tightened down all the way... is this how you install it or did you just take the picture while not screwing it down all the way?

on mine, it had leaking issues because of that chimney section not tightened all the way down.. well it had the issue once.. hehe


----------



## baksteen8168

JW Flynn said:


> in that top picture it does not look like the chimney section is tightened down all the way... is this how you install it or did you just take the picture while not screwing it down all the way?
> 
> on mine, it had leaking issues because of that chimney section not tightened all the way down.. well it had the issue once.. hehe


I just didn't tighten it down fully. Wanted to better show the wick sticking out at the bottom.

I have been vaping it from Monday until yesterday without that chimney and had no leaks. (I forgot to put it on because my kayfun v4 and my Goliath V1 does not have the separate chimney section.)


----------



## JW Flynn

hehe, ok, cool cool... was just wondering...


----------



## Waheed

Perhaps try replacing the o ring atop of the airflow control? Could be a broken seal


----------



## baksteen8168

@method1 - Any update?


----------



## Redeemer

H O L Y..... ****!!
One word for this tank...
INSANE!
Built my coils, 2.5mm ID 8 wraps spaced using 28G VapoWire, got to 0.69 Ohms. Running @ 25watts on a Smok M80 X-Pro Plus.
Coils centered over the air holes, as close to them and posts as I could go without shorting out.
Wicked similar to the Goblin using Dischem Organic Cotton, tails cut to be tucked half way down the juice wells, juiced up and tucked in loosely with excess cotton pushed up to the deck.
Now made my first mistake...
Filled up with 12mg Ambrosia!
First hit, almost coughed up a lung... No, not a dry hit, an INTENSE flavoured hit!
A few more puffs, going better, taste is amazing, puff some more, second mistake...
Silver!!!
Currently lying down hydrating and recovering.
But man this is one beast of a tank.
Anyone even vaguely considering getting one....
Just DO it

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## method1

baksteen8168 said:


> @method1 - Any update?



so far the current wicking has been fine (since yesterday) - even took it out with me today and no leaks.


----------



## method1

argh.. the mysterious leak started again.. been upright the whole time and suddenly juice starts coming out the airflow 

haven't managed 24hrs without a leak on this thing


----------



## Smoky Jordan

I'm not one to build coils for various reasons so why can't they make a stock standard coil for this beast that everyone is raving about...


----------



## baksteen8168

Smoky Jordan said:


> I'm not one to build coils for various reasons so why can't they make a stock standard coil for this beast that everyone is raving about...


Because it was designed to be an RTA and not a OCC coil atty. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer

For what its worth, heres my Wicking method in pics, hope they help a bit.
No leaks, wicking perfectly with all variants of 50/50 up to max VG that I've been sampling since last night.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Found this very interesting wicking method, the two cut way. The guy uses rayon. From around 8 minutes. Wondered if it would not work for the billow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

I have incredibly sad News - Last night I placed my M80+ with the Billow on the floor whilst I watched a movie on my horizontal. I kicked it over - so it literally just fell on its side. 

...... and my Glass cracked .....

This morning i'm coming to terms with this reality, i'm broken. 

Help where do I get a replacement glass quick sticks?


----------



## zadiac

Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Ouch! Since you're in Randburg - @KieranD at vapecartel has spares, as well as vapeking. Get one of those ugly silicon rings, has saved me on a few occasions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

Chukin'Vape said:


> I have incredibly sad News - Last night I placed my M80+ with the Billow on the floor whilst I watched a movie on my horizontal. I kicked it over - so it literally just fell on its side.
> 
> ...... and my Glass cracked .....
> 
> This morning i'm coming to terms with this reality, i'm broken.
> 
> Help where do I get a replacement glass quick sticks?



Thats EXACTLY why I ordered a spare glass with mine, to be safe.... From @KieranD from Vape Cartel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chukin'Vape said:


> I have incredibly sad News - Last night I placed my M80+ with the Billow on the floor whilst I watched a movie on my horizontal. I kicked it over - so it literally just fell on its side.
> 
> ...... and my Glass cracked .....
> 
> This morning i'm coming to terms with this reality, i'm broken.
> 
> Help where do I get a replacement glass quick sticks?


Try VapeClub or VapeCartel. (i know vapeclub shipped free replacement glass with the pre order. They might still have spare.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Iv been going 3weeks strong with my billow not one drop of juice has leaked out of this atty


----------



## Waheed

Beside the o rings supplied, can u get spares too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Waheed said:


> Beside the o rings supplied, can u get spares too?



I'd like to know too, having been through a few in the leak hunt


----------



## Chukin'Vape

method1 said:


> I'd like to know too, having been through a few in the leak hunt



@Waheed @method1 - I'll find out for ya'll ninja's whilst I try piece together my life this morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redeemer

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Waheed @method1 - I'll find out for ya'll ninja's whilst I try piece together my life this morning.



After receiving mine only yesterday, All I can say is Life without a Billow 2 is no life at all! 

@Chukin'Vape 
If you want to come fetch my spare glass in the meantime, and just bring one back when you get a replacement sorted, I'm in Linden (Just PM me for address, will be home after 4:30 today)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waheed

Sorry @Chukin'Vape. Hope you get sorted soon tho


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Redeemer said:


> After receiving mine only yesterday, All I can say is Life without a Billow 2 is no life at all!
> 
> @Chukin'Vape
> If you want to come fetch my spare glass in the meantime, and just bring one back when you get a replacement sorted, I'm in Linden (Just PM me for address, will be home after 4:30 today)



I have to admit, I'm so happy that i'm a Billow'er - this kind of generosity is unspoken of. Thanks @Redeemer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Furthermore - @KieranD from Vape Cartel, had 1 left. And I have booked it on his online store. Luckily I have many spare tanks to carry me through the day @Redeemer 

Sent a request through to:
Vape Cartel
Sir Vape
Vape Club
Vape King

Got responses from all within an hour - excluding Vape King (no surprises there) : Just want to thank these oke's for being so responsive and keeping the service quality excellent. 

Total Ninja Vibes!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

When rinsing my Billow today, an o-ring was stuck to the glass tube. I thought it was the one from the base, but nope. There are actually 2 for sealing the glass tube at the top cap, one for the inside of the glass and another that fits between the glass and top cap.

Many little spares that can fall off & disappear if you don't watch it closely, so just keep this in mind during routine maintenance.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## method1

Yeah, hopefully spare o-rings are easy to get… as well as those tiny screws


----------



## Waheed

Maybe @method1 has lost one and doesn't even know it. I didn't realise there was two at the top or one atop the airflow ring until reading this thread and realising the bottom one wasn't there!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## method1

Waheed said:


> Maybe @method1 has lost one and doesn't even know it. I didn't realise there was two at the top or one atop the airflow ring until reading this thread and realising the bottom one wasn't there!



No, that one is still there. Leaks when they happen are coming from the airflow, I think a missing ring in the tank would cause a leak from the tank. Pure speculation of course


----------



## Waheed

method1 said:


> No, that one is still there. Leaks when they happen are coming from the airflow, I think a missing ring in the tank would cause a leak from the tank. Pure speculation of course


Lol that's true.


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Yep, when I started vaping it was supposed to be simple and low maintenance.
Nobody mentioned that 20/20 vision is sort of required for all the coils, screws and the other little thingamabobs.

Fixing cars are easier - you just chuck the extra screws, nuts and bolts left over when you have it reassembled.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jan

I don't have personal experience with the billow but as far as I understand the physics involved any "air leak" will cause liquid to leak from the air hole. Our tanks are almost in a state of vacuum (experts help here please) that is why when you travel your tank will leak due to the change in atmospheric pressure.


----------



## Redeemer

Ok, just schooled myself in coiling!
Read somewhere about it, tried it, and it worked like a charm
Took two strands of 28G and wound them around 2.5mm 9 wraps.
Resulting in two perfectly spaced coils after seperating them carefully unwinding from each other
It ended up not fitting my Goliath deck, but compressing a bit with ceramic tweezers, they ended up perfect, glowing centre out, equally.
Wicked, juiced, tank fitted, 0.87 Ohms.
And the flavour is amazing! Not Billow quality, but pretty freaking close!
We live, we learn...
The spaced coils would have fitted the Billow perfectly, and is what I'll be building tomorrow, again


----------



## Smoke187

Chukin'Vape said:


> I have incredibly sad News - Last night I placed my M80+ with the Billow on the floor whilst I watched a movie on my horizontal. I kicked it over - so it literally just fell on its side.
> 
> ...... and my Glass cracked .....
> 
> This morning i'm coming to terms with this reality, i'm broken.
> 
> Help where do I get a replacement glass quick sticks?


I feel your pain, the other day at work, with only my Billow on hand, I just filled the tank to the max and decided to go outside for a nice vape. As soon as I opened to door to go out, I tapped a metal bar on the door and put a nice hole in my glass. So quick message to @KieranD and got 2 spares from him on my way home. But it was the worst few hours without any spare drippers on hand.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Redeemer

Smoke187 said:


> I feel your pain, the other day at work, with only my Billow on hand, I just filled the tank to the max and decided to go outside for a nice vape. As soon as I opened to door to go out, I tapped a metal bar on the door and put a nice hole in my glass. So quick message to @KieranD and got 2 spares from him on my way home. But it was the worst few hours without any spare drippers on hand.


Thats why I tend to find myself with at least 3 full setups at any given place 
Must be pure luck, but no mishaps so far... Probably waiting for the day I'm least expecting a failure...


----------



## Smoke187

Redeemer said:


> Thats why I te
> 
> Thats why I tend to find myself with at least 3 full setups at any given place
> Must be pure luck, but no mishaps so far... Probably waiting for the day I'm least expecting a failure...


I normally carry a spare dripper and batteries as backups, due to past experience. But on the day that I needed to use it, I forget the dripper at home


----------



## Redeemer

I feel like I'm on a rece track with my bike when I realise on my way home I left my traveling mods on my desk at work 
Its a mental thing... Like I'm going to be forced to stop somewhere for hours without a Vape on me, and staying only 10km from work doesn't set my mind any more at ease...


----------



## Keith Milton

Try wicking your billow this way, it is awesome, done mine while watching the video and it works 100%

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Eyeball

Man the Billow is awesome, thanks to @Eugene_VH from Vapoholics for mine, been using non stop for 3 days now and no issues. Build 28 gauge twisted tonight and the flavour is great. 0.39 ohm on the VT and they look sexy together.


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Got my Billow V2 glass replacement today - and our relationship has been firmly established once again. Thanks @KieranD


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Keith Milton said:


> Try wicking your billow this way, it is awesome, done mine while watching the video and it works 100%




Soooooooo screw my vertical build - just follow this video word for word, the horizontal build done like this kicks out flavour, clouds and lunglove. Just do it this way, trust me....

@method1 @baksteen8168 @Redeemer @Andre @zadiac @Waheed @TylerD @Rob Fisher 



Mind = Blown

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Just tried it out, works pretty well. First time I've used a regular cotton ball & could probably get the cotton thickness a bit better as the draw is now a bit tighter. It's actually a pretty easy build and eliminates the guesswork, a nice approach that ends up working perfectly for the billow and it's "wick guides" - so far no ghost leaks either 

I'll definitely be experimenting more with this, thanks @Keith Milton for posting & @Chukin'Vape for confirming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

method1 said:


> argh.. the mysterious leak started again.. been upright the whole time and suddenly juice starts coming out the airflow
> 
> haven't managed 24hrs without a leak on this thing


a leak thru the airhole is most likely caused by the wicking here is my wick for reference

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

too little watts can also be the cause. this tank wicks like a boss and if you not vaporising all the liquid coming thru it will only have 1 place to go down and that is the airhole

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1

Don't think it's the wicking, I've done build like the one in your pic and different variants too, shorter / longer, different thicknesses etc. I usually vape between 25-35w - probably not the issue either. 

What's also odd is that sometimes the leak happens when the tank isn't in use, and just standing on my desk. 

I've had the tank get stuck together several times which is pretty annoying. I think mine is probably just not 100%


----------



## Dr Phil

Wicking like a boss


----------



## Waheed

Chukin'Vape said:


> Soooooooo screw my vertical build - just follow this video word for word, the horizontal build done like this kicks out flavour, clouds and lunglove. Just do it this way, trust me....
> 
> @method1 @baksteen8168 @Redeemer @Andre @zadiac @Waheed @TylerD @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> 
> Mind = Blown



Thanks @Kieth Milton and @Chukin'Vape. Just tried it. Works like a dream. I've fogged up my lounge, no dry hits. just shows what a slight change in wicking can do for the vapexperience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redeemer

@method1 Where in Johannesburg are you bro?
We could arrange a coffee somewhere vape friendly, then I'll wick yours the way I've done mine.
We can start with the basics, do a para coil, unwind them from each other to get two evenly spaced coils, place them, test them, wick them, juice, and give it a bash 
It keeps up well with chain vaping and loooong drags, and I've had it in my bike jacket on the bike, falling around inside a protective pouch in my backpack on the bike, heck last night I purposefully left it mod and all lying on its side for shits and giggles, just to see if I can MAKE it leak, but nope, not a drop...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Devaper

Anyone have a best build for the billow v2? More flavour would be nice. As the kangertech subox has noticeable more flavour. 
Issue: NCV fruloops taste on
Billow v2 - popcorny taste
Kanger - coco pops cereal kind of taste


----------



## Redeemer

Devaper said:


> Anyone have a best build for the billow v2? More flavour would be nice. As the kangertech subox has noticeable more flavour.
> Issue: NCV fruloops taste on
> Billow v2 - popcorny taste
> Kanger - coco pops cereal kind of taste



Can you describe your build, and perhaps add a pic or two?

I'm currently rocking a 28G 9 Waraps around 2.5mm ID Spaced. Wrapped a para coil, unwound them from each other, and had the two identical coils.

The Pic below is after about 3 days of full day use (Used the Billow 2 as my exclusive vape)
The old wick was removed, coils dry burnt and brushed clean (Tooth Brush) and re wicked. Vaping like a champ still from Tuesday evening till now, think its about time for another cleaning and wicking.


----------



## Devaper

Okay Well I dont have a pic. As Im posting for a mate for a mate of mine. He is running on 0.32ohms.. He has 26g nickel wire for temp sensing. But flavour isnt as great as 0.5ohm occ kanger


----------



## Redeemer

Devaper said:


> Okay Well I dont have a pic. As Im posting for a mate for a mate of mine. He is running on 0.32ohms.. He has 26g nickel wire for temp sensing. But flavour isnt as great as 0.5ohm occ kanger



Unfortunately I cant comment on Nickel builds, as I haven't done any yet...
My setup is with Kanthal A1 VapoWire, coming in at 0.68 Ohms, and after using the Billow 2 so much, my SubTanks are such an inferior vape I don't even touch them anymore.


----------



## Devaper

Hahaha thanks anyway then bro!


----------



## Redeemer

Devaper said:


> Hahaha thanks anyway then bro!



I run my SubTank (V1 full size) on a standard OCC coil, and my SubTank Mini (V1) on a OCC Ni coil, and both cant compare to the Billow 2, using the same Juices and mods....


----------



## Devaper

Yeah bro. Its a great tank. I vaped it last night! Thinking of getting myself one man


----------



## Devaper

I put my doge on his mod. Ipv3Li @ 105watts... Dude.. My eyes tingled from the nicotine rush haha


----------



## Devaper

Doge v2 by lemega*


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Redeemer said:


> I run my SubTank (V1 full size) on a standard OCC coil, and my SubTank Mini (V1) on a OCC Ni coil, and both cant compare to the Billow 2, using the same Juices and mods....



Bro I can so relate with what you say word for word. My Billow V2 has better taste than my Aspire 2 & Arctic & SubWank Nano.


----------



## Eyeball

I cannot vape the subtank mini higher than 26w. Flavour on the Billow2 at 36+w is much better


----------



## method1

Redeemer said:


> @method1 Where in Johannesburg are you bro?
> We could arrange a coffee somewhere vape friendly, then I'll wick yours the way I've done mine.
> We can start with the basics, do a para coil, unwind them from each other to get two evenly spaced coils, place them, test them, wick them, juice, and give it a bash
> It keeps up well with chain vaping and loooong drags, and I've had it in my bike jacket on the bike, falling around inside a protective pouch in my backpack on the bike, heck last night I purposefully left it mod and all lying on its side for shits and giggles, just to see if I can MAKE it leak, but nope, not a drop...



Missed this somehow.. near melrose arch.


----------



## Redeemer

method1 said:


> Missed this somehow.. near melrose arch.



@method1 
Bud, I work in Melrose Arch!
At he Piazza, a few steps from the vape shop.

Let me know when you would like to organize something, then we go invade the couches and coffee table over at Vida

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@method1 @Redeemer : Let me know when this is happening..... I'm pretty close to Melrose Arch. I would like to see how you ninja's wick a billow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed

Chukin'Vape said:


> @method1 @Redeemer : Let me know when this is happening..... I'm pretty close to Melrose Arch. I would like to see how you ninja's wick a billow.


Hahaha. You like ninjas hey? I was also thinking of joinging the billow ninjas but I'm not in the area. So ill wait for the comments to be posted here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

HAHA
Sounds like a mini vape meet in the making


----------



## method1

Disclaimer: not a ninja™

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Waheed said:


> Hahaha. You like ninjas hey? I was also thinking of joinging the billow ninjas but I'm not in the area. So ill wait for the comments to be posted here






Vape ninja's exist my bro - had to laugh when I actually found this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Waheed

who said 3.0 ID coils could not be built in the billow v2. 2x 26G 9 wraps coming out at 0.6 ohms. I must say she just fits in there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Waheed

Getting some spit back now. I think I'm going to change back to 2.5


----------



## Redeemer

So.... @method1 and @Chukin'Vape when are we doing this Vape Meet...?
Rebuilt my Zephyrus yesterday, following the exact build technique I use on the Billow V2, and she is wicking like a Monster!
Vaping at around 4.5v, and she is keeping up, making bubbles like a soda-stream, flavor and clouds for days, and passed the horizontal in bike jacket pocket test in to work this morning (already passed the on its side with air flow slot pointing down test last night with flying colors, not a drop spilled this morning)
Rebuilt my Billow 2 yesterday too, and had to wick it in under 5 minutes (a buddy phoned and was waiting up the road for me to bring his Goblin Mini, Clapton Wire, and Nickel wire, so had to rush as fast as I can go, knowing how excited he is to try his new toys)
And the Billow was wicked perfectly! Awesome flavor and clouds from the first draw, and being off the mod and in my backpack (the true roughness test for leaks) not a drop either, bone dry...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Redeemer said:


> So.... @method1 and @Chukin'Vape when are we doing this Vape Meet...?
> Rebuilt my Zephyrus yesterday, following the exact build technique I use on the Billow V2, and she is wicking like a Monster!
> Vaping at around 4.5v, and she is keeping up, making bubbles like a soda-stream, flavor and clouds for days, and passed the horizontal in bike jacket pocket test in to work this morning (already passed the on its side with air flow slot pointing down test last night with flying colors, not a drop spilled this morning)
> Rebuilt my Billow 2 yesterday too, and had to wick it in under 5 minutes (a buddy phoned and was waiting up the road for me to bring his Goblin Mini, Clapton Wire, and Nickel wire, so had to rush as fast as I can go, knowing how excited he is to try his new toys)
> And the Billow was wicked perfectly! Awesome flavor and clouds from the first draw, and being off the mod and in my backpack (the true roughness test for leaks) not a drop either, bone dry...



This weekend is good for me - any of you oke's know a vape friendly spot?


----------



## Waheed

Any idea on what's causing spit back in the billow v2? She was fine with my first build 4 wraps of 26 gauge. Now I put in 5 wraps and I'm feeling a little spit back on my tongue


----------



## method1

Waheed said:


> Any idea on what's causing spit back in the billow v2? She was fine with my first build 4 wraps of 26 gauge. Now I put in 5 wraps and I'm feeling a little spit back on my tongue



try the @Redeemer method - using dischem cotton pads - best performance I've had out of the billow so far


----------



## Redeemer

@Waheed are the coils compact or spaced?
I got spit back on normal tight wound couls, but nothing with spaced, and tried from 5 up to 9 wraps 28G so far (9 being very slightly spaced to actually fit)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed

I had tight coils previously with no spitting lol. I was getting spit back on spaced coils. I just pulled out the wick and squeezed the coils together now. Giving it a test to see if that made a difference. Still feel those little hits on my tongue. Unless it's my imagination


----------



## Redeemer

Weird... But with these small atty decks (all are small, period. Only a dripper has real space) the build tolerance is so small that 1mm with anything in any direction makes two similar sounding builds completely different when vaped.
Will have to experiment untill you find your own personal go-to buid.


----------



## Waheed

Redeemer said:


> Weird... But with these small atty decks (all are small, period. Only a dripper has real space) the build tolerance is so small that 1mm with anything in any direction makes two similar sounding builds completely different when vaped.
> Will have to experiment untill you find your own personal go-to buid.


I going to lift the coils further from the air holes and see if that makes a difference. Will update when I'm done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waheed

Seems like that sorted it out. My bother says he cant feel it on his tongue. It may just be in my mind now


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Waheed said:


> Any idea on what's causing spit back in the billow v2? She was fine with my first build 4 wraps of 26 gauge. Now I put in 5 wraps and I'm feeling a little spit back on my tongue



I had exactly the same thing - and figured out that the flavour I was using somehow just caused more spitback. Trust me I didnt want to believe it at first, but after I changed the liquid, running through the same wicks - shit was resolved my china. (Sorry I just had to say china - its so inappropriate)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed

Chukin'Vape said:


> I had exactly the same thing - and figured out that the flavour I was using somehow just caused more spitback. Trust me I didnt want to believe it at first, but after I changed the liquid, running through the same wicks - shit was resolved my china. (Sorry I just had to say china - its so inappropriate)


I too think it's the flavour. Will change up and let you know. China

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer

@Chukin'Vape the Ninja China!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

あなたは、蒸気を吸入するための忍者である必要はあり

@method1 @Redeemer @Waheed


----------



## Redeemer

Chukin'Vape said:


> あなたは、蒸気を吸入するための忍者である必要はあり
> 
> @method1 @Redeemer @Waheed



You need to be a ninja for inhaling steam...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed

Chukin'Vape said:


> あなたは、蒸気を吸入するための忍者である必要はあり
> 
> @method1 @Redeemer @Waheed


The way of the ninja is through billows of vapour?


----------



## Waheed

FYI. For those that feel that the AFC ring is a little loose and would like it tighter.

If you remove the afc you will see a small screw in the base that acts as the stopper for the afc ring. Screw it out a little and place the afc ring back (continue this until desired tightness is achieved).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Love me some 70's fluff

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Waheed

Chukin'Vape said:


> Love me some 70's fluff
> 
> View attachment 32937
> View attachment 32938


Is so fluffy I'm gonna die! !!

Those coils look amazing man. What you got in there?

Also, that's way more cotton than I use, should I be using more?


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Waheed said:


> Is so fluffy I'm gonna die! !!
> 
> Those coils look amazing man. What you got in there?
> 
> Also, that's way more cotton than I use, should I be using more?


No I trim her right down - but at this point, It was so dayum fluffy. hahahahah

Just ninja cotton my bro.


----------



## Waheed

Chukin'Vape said:


> No I trim her right down - but at this point, It was so dayum fluffy. hahahahah
> 
> Just ninja cotton my bro.


And coils? Twisted 28g?


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Waheed said:


> And coils? Twisted 28g?



Twisted k 30g - six wraps = 0.43ohm


----------



## Waheed

Chukin'Vape said:


> Twisted k 30g - six wraps = 0.43ohm


In your opinion, does it beat standard coils in terms of flavour?


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Waheed said:


> In your opinion, does it beat standard coils in terms of flavour?



Absolutely bro - but it didn't happen immediately, I watched a couple of wicking methods before I got it just right. There are so many variables that can impact your flavour. I also make my own juice, so I don't skimp on flavour. But all of the above insured that I get the best out of my Billow. 

Its my daily tank now - I prefer her over my Arctic and Aspire 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Ok - so here is pbusardo's review on the Billow V2 - if you compare this to riptrippers its worlds apart. But handy to see what trouble he ran into.


----------



## Waheed

He has an o ring missing


----------



## acorn

Chukin'Vape said:


> あなたは、蒸気を吸入するための忍者である必要はあり
> 
> @method1 @Redeemer @Waheed



あなたは、蒸気を吸入するための忍者である必要はあり

*Translates:* You need you should inhale the steam for Ninja ? @Chukin'Vape


----------



## Chukin'Vape

acorn said:


> あなたは、蒸気を吸入するための忍者である必要はあり
> 
> *Translates:* You need you should inhale the steam for Ninja ? @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Chukin'Vape said:


> View attachment 33031


 
Seems Google is the better translater...used Bing, vape on Ninja!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

acorn said:


> Seems Google is the better translater...used Bing, vape on Ninja!



Shows that one is never too old to learn something new. 

People use Bing? Amazing.  


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn

Kuhlkatz said:


> Shows that one is never too old to learn something new.
> 
> People use Bing? Amazing.


 
Amazing is'nt it 
Usually don't use it was just the quickest: select text, right click, "Translate with Bing" only option available on drop down menu, thelazyassIam


_Now enough of derailing this thread, lets get back at the Billow V2**_


----------



## Thys Kritzinger

I have had a billow v2 for almost 2 months now and I have a twisted 28g build in their reading 0.4ohm and man it is an awesome tank. The wicking is something to get used to but if you get the hang of it is easy. I have never had a dry hit the flavor is awesome and it produces allot of vapour. Also a very nice feature is how easy it is to fill. Really easy. The only con and it is not really a con but it could be for the more extreme builders is the deck size. A 2mm dia coil is a perfect size for the billow. Bigger than that its starts to get really tight.

But i am super happy and the build quality is great. Got mine from vapemaxx. Best price and the service i received was great!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

I must admit I really wasn't too keen on this tank. I have a battalion of SubTanks in daily rotation along with a few other single coils tanks. I have a goblin v1.2 as my "kicker" but was looking for another dual coil tank. I have my eye on the Goblin Mini and Zephyrus. I was avoiding the Billow v2 because I was hearing too many stories of leaks and broken glass sections but the opportunity came along to grab one and I gave in, I'm glad I did, this thing is really good.




I have a 26g 2.5mm pair in there at 0.4ohms, flavour is great and vapour is dense. This is my 2nd tankful and still no sign of leaking, not even any condensation out of the airflow. Filling is also easy but I miss not being able to fill it like my SubTanks, I just pour right out of the bottle. I'm getting used to the way the tank section bulges out to 23mm but it still bugs me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waheed

I too love the tank. Had some leaking issues only when I had not packed one juice channel properly. Otherwise I love my billow v2 and want another 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

BumbleBee said:


> I must admit I really wasn't too keen on this tank. I have a battalion of SubTanks in daily rotation along with a few other single coils tanks. I have a goblin v1.2 as my "kicker" but was looking for another dual coil tank. I have my eye on the Goblin Mini and Zephyrus. I was avoiding the Billow v2 because I was hearing too many stories of leaks and broken glass sections but the opportunity came along to grab one and I gave in, I'm glad I did, this thing is really good.
> 
> View attachment 33877
> 
> 
> I have a 26g 2.5mm pair in there at 0.4ohms, flavour is great and vapour is dense. This is my 2nd tankful and still no sign of leaking, not even any condensation out of the airflow. Filling is also easy but I miss not being able to fill it like my SubTanks, I just pour right out of the bottle. I'm getting used to the way the tank section bulges out to 23mm but it still bugs me.



Best tank I have - I find myself comparing every RTA now with the Billow V2. The broken glass thing happens, but out of human error - not the Tanks fault. 

Welcome to the Billow V2 Crew @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

So after having a nice cruising period with the billow v2 this went and happened.

I started getting leaking again and decided to do a full strip down and clean. I do regularly clean the thing but this was a full on disassembly and inspection.

I noticed that the centre post was kinda loose and actually popped out while I was washing it.
Also noticed that the rubber/plastic seal that surrounds the post had started to _MELT_ .

I run this thing conservatively at around 25-29w on an istick.

I re-assembled (now I have to really crank the 510 screw or the post moves) and put a fresh build on.
While heating the coils (26g kanthal 5 wraps 0.4) at 26w - that rubber in the centre actually _CAUGHT FIRE._

This seems to be the fatal flaw of the billow, and I believe also the reason people are getting leaks, it's not the wicking, it's liquid running into the airflow chamber through the centrepost seal.

*sadface*


----------



## Waheed

Sorry to hear that at @method1. Such a sad flaw in such a good tank. Thanks for letting us know u found the problem tho. Perhaps contact ehpro or the vendor to see if any assistance can be offered?


----------



## method1

Waheed said:


> Sorry to hear that at @method1. Such a sad flaw in such a good tank. Thanks for letting us know u found the problem tho. Perhaps contact ehpro or the vendor to see if any assistance can be offered?



Thanks - I will write to EHPRO. Not sure the local vendor will be able to do anything, it's a couple months old now.


----------



## Waheed

method1 said:


> Thanks - I will write to EHPRO. Not sure the local vendor will be able to do anything, it's a couple months old now.


But maybe they will assist in getting a response from ehpro. I didnt expect them to fit the bill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> So after having a nice cruising period with the billow v2 this went and happened.
> 
> I started getting leaking again and decided to do a full strip down and clean. I do regularly clean the thing but this was a full on disassembly and inspection.
> 
> I noticed that the centre post was kinda loose and actually popped out while I was washing it.
> Also noticed that the rubber/plastic seal that surrounds the post had started to _MELT_ .
> 
> I run this thing conservatively at around 25-29w on an istick.
> 
> I re-assembled (now I have to really crank the 510 screw or the post moves) and put a fresh build on.
> While heating the coils (26g kanthal 5 wraps 0.4) at 26w - that rubber in the centre actually _CAUGHT FIRE._
> 
> This seems to be the fatal flaw of the billow, and I believe also the reason people are getting leaks, it's not the wicking, it's liquid running into the airflow chamber through the centrepost seal.
> 
> *sadface*


That is probably the insulator. You could ask @JakesSA from VapeClub to look if it is not possible to replace it with a PEEK insulator, which can take very high heat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA

method1 said:


> So after having a nice cruising period with the billow v2 this went and happened.
> 
> I started getting leaking again and decided to do a full strip down and clean. I do regularly clean the thing but this was a full on disassembly and inspection.
> 
> I noticed that the centre post was kinda loose and actually popped out while I was washing it.
> Also noticed that the rubber/plastic seal that surrounds the post had started to _MELT_ .
> 
> I run this thing conservatively at around 25-29w on an istick.
> 
> I re-assembled (now I have to really crank the 510 screw or the post moves) and put a fresh build on.
> While heating the coils (26g kanthal 5 wraps 0.4) at 26w - that rubber in the centre actually _CAUGHT FIRE._
> 
> This seems to be the fatal flaw of the billow, and I believe also the reason people are getting leaks, it's not the wicking, it's liquid running into the airflow chamber through the centrepost seal.
> 
> *sadface*



Have you got a photo of that? With that, I'll see if I can wangle some spares for the Billow guys with the next shipment.



Andre said:


> That is probably the insulator. You could ask @JakesSA from VapeClub to look if it is not possible to replace it with a PEEK insulator, which can take very high heat.



Looking at the colour of the plastic on deck photos (light brown) floating around the interwebs the Billow does have a PEEK insulator and it is advertised as such, so it is a bit odd. Having said that that, PEEK also has it's limits, +- 250 degrees Celcius.


----------



## method1

cant get a good pic with my phone - but here you can see how the insulator has melted - this billow is ruined now, just leaks non-stop.


----------



## Silver

@method1 , what phone you got?


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> @method1 , what phone you got?



iphone 6


----------



## method1

also what happens now is if I try and tighten the 510 pin, the center-post just starts to rotate.


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> View attachment 34472
> 
> 
> cant get a good pic with my phone - but here you can see how the insulator has melted - this billow is ruined now, just leaks non-stop.


Only that fish juice you diyed can be that lethal

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> iphone 6



Super duper camera on there

Sometimes i find it works better when i hold the camera a bit further away and then zoom in a bit
Then it focuses better. Maybe try that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Andre said:


> Only that fish juice you diyed can be that lethal



Deadly and corrosive but so tasty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

Not enough light, I'll have to try during the day. No question that this thing is poked now though ;-(


----------



## method1

Vid of the centerpost moving when tightening 510 pin.


----------



## Maxxis

Waheed said:


> FYI. For those that feel that the AFC ring is a little loose and would like it tighter.
> 
> If you remove the afc you will see a small screw in the base that acts as the stopper for the afc ring. Screw it out a little and place the afc ring back (continue this until desired tightness is achieved).



Or simply flip the ring over. Did it on mine and it's perfect

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA

method1 said:


> View attachment 34472
> 
> 
> cant get a good pic with my phone - but here you can see how the insulator has melted - this billow is ruined now, just leaks non-stop.



Definitely looks like PEEK, if the centre post's bottom part is round I should be able to make you a new one. Wish I could find mine to see, I think @VapeGrrl must have hidden it, she's a Goblin fanatic and tolerates no competition ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

JakesSA said:


> Definitely looks like PEEK, if the centre post's bottom part is round I should be able to make you a new one. Wish I could find mine to see, I think @VapeGrrl must have hidden it, she's a Goblin fanatic and tolerates no competition ..



Thanks - I'd really appreciate that, if this thing can be fixed it'd be awesome


----------



## BumbleBee

JakesSA said:


> Definitely looks like PEEK, if the centre post's bottom part is round I should be able to make you a new one. Wish I could find mine to see, I think @VapeGrrl must have hidden it, she's a Goblin fanatic and tolerates no competition ..


I'm with @VapeGrrl, Goblins rock! 

But she needs to give the Billow v2 a chance, it's actually pretty ok


----------



## JakesSA

method1 said:


> Thanks - I'd really appreciate that, if this thing can be fixed it'd be awesome



No worries, I'll plead with @VapeGrrl to release the Billows from captivity so I can confirm if it's doable and we'll take it from there. Failing that I'll see if I can wangle some out of the manufacturer.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1

JakesSA said:


> No worries, I'll plead with @VapeGrrl to release the Billows from captivity so I can confirm if it's doable and we'll take it from there. Failing that I'll see if I can wangle some out of the manufacturer.



Excellent, thanks so much! Triple thumbs up!

(p.s as an aside you were tagged in a post about the velocity RDA you stock - can you check that out too please)


----------



## JakesSA

Thx just saw that now and replied.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

So, I've tried the Billow V2 and at first it was ok(ish), but then I started having trouble wicking it. If you don't wick it exactly right then you have to do it over. That can happen a few times in a row and me no like that.
So I modified it. Made the juice channels bigger (wider) as well as the intake holes on the cap that goes over the build deck and Eureka!! I can wick it any way I like and with any build I want and it wicks perfectly now. I can take very long draws as well and the wick never gets dry.
So glad I did this. Now I will keep it and use it. Ehpro should pay ME for fixing their RTA.....lol
Oh, and it doesn't leak at all with the modifications. 
I don't have pictures because I'm using it constantly now. When empty again, I'll quickly take a few and post here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ChadB

I just got my Billow over an hour ago, this is my first step up of a sub ohm since my subtank mini.
Also, I only started building yesterday and I did a 26 gauge 2mm ID with 5 wraps reading at 0.3ohms, this thing is proper power. 
I went full stick on my iStick 50w with no problems (subtank could barely manage 30w).
Saw that if you close the air holes it becomes a mouth-to-lung hit but I don't think so... Anyone tried this?


----------



## ChadB

@zadiac Hey Zadiac, is it possible to please post some photos of your Billow build? Got mine yesterday and today i've been getting dry hits... It also leaked but I think that because I over-juiced the coil earlier...


----------



## zadiac

I will when I rewick again. If I unscrew the building deck cap now, I'm gonna ruin my wick and I like it just the way it is now.
Also, my build and wicking might not work on yours because mine is modified. I can besically wick it anyway I like and it will still work perfectly.
As said in previous post, I made the juice channels wider and opened up the juice intake holes on the build deck cap.


----------



## masterawai

Hi everyone. Since i got leaking problem (airflow) for my billow v2, what do you think of my cotton? thanks


----------



## Eyeball

Needs to be just right. Not to much wick else you get dry hits. Not to little else it leaks. My last wick and happy bubble to confirm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## masterawai

Hi, thanks for the advice.


----------



## ChadB

This is my latest build, did 7 wraps 26g 2mm ID came to 0.3. Had leaking on my previous build but after a day already, this seems to be much much better. Tried spaced coils as this is my 2nd build ever. Flavour is awesome.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ChadB

Has anyone tried a clapton build on the Billow?


----------



## JakesSA

method1 said:


> Thanks - I'd really appreciate that, if this thing can be fixed it'd be awesome



Right the insulator is ready for fitting, I have oversize it on the diameter by .15mm and undersized the centre hole by .15 so that it will sit nice and tight .. a German fit as my mentor calls it.. 

New one is on the left old one on the right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex

method1 said:


> View attachment 34472
> 
> 
> cant get a good pic with my phone - but here you can see how the insulator has melted - this billow is ruined now, just leaks non-stop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## JakesSA

Get a Samsung ..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1

@JakesSA - awesome thanks!

I'd rather have a blurry iPhone than a Samsung but that's for another thread.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jebula999

Guys,

Next time i wick my billow V2 i will take some good photo's and upload.

I have had it for a month or two now and i love it, best tank i have owned, and it's only leaked once(NEVER leave it on it's side, you have been warned!)

I cannot fault the billow personally, and i find it quite simple to wick, takes me less than 5min to wick and vape


----------



## Jebula999

Right, here it goes, bare with me with all the pics:

So first off this is my latest build on it, was meant to be 0.3ohm but turned out at 0.2ohm.





Next i cut my cotton at a slight taper, so that it gets tighter the further i pull, personally the tighter the better.



Then i peal both of the hard stuff off, makes for a more fluffy wick.



I pull it through till it basically cant go through anymore.



Pro tip, twist slightly while pulling to compress the cotton.



Snip the ends off while your scissors are against the thread of the base.



Fluff out the ends and spend most of your time trimming the ends to perfection, the longest tip should just touch the bottom of the first, wider hole(see further down)





Add a slight amount of juice, just enough to "mold" your cotton to where it should be. I make sure half is on the deck and the rest is in the channel.



Give it a bit more juice then fire it to see if all works well.





When you done testing and add the "cage" or "wall" make sure no cotton sticks out the bottom, but you must still be able to see the tip of it.





And that's it, that's how i do it and it works like a charm, I never have issues and it vapes like a dream.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Waheed

Jebula999 said:


> Right, here it goes, bare with me with all the pics:
> 
> So first off this is my latest build on it, was meant to be 0.3ohm but turned out at 0.2ohm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next i cut my cotton at a slight taper, so that it gets tighter the further i pull, personally the tighter the better.
> 
> View attachment 35369
> 
> Then i peal both of the hard stuff off, makes for a more fluffy wick.
> 
> View attachment 35371
> 
> I pull it through till it basically cant go through anymore.
> 
> View attachment 35372
> 
> Pro tip, twist slightly while pulling to compress the cotton.
> 
> View attachment 35373
> 
> Snip the ends off while your scissors are against the thread of the base.
> 
> View attachment 35374
> 
> Fluff out the ends and spend most of your time trimming the ends to perfection, the longest tip should just touch the bottom of the first, wider hole(see further down)
> 
> View attachment 35375
> 
> View attachment 35376
> 
> Add a slight amount of juice, just enough to "mold" your cotton to where it should be. I make sure half is on the deck and the rest is in the channel.
> 
> View attachment 35377
> 
> Give it a bit more juice then fire it to see if all works well.
> 
> View attachment 35378
> View attachment 35379
> View attachment 35380
> 
> When you done testing and add the "cage" or "wall" make sure no cotton sticks out the bottom, but you must still be able to see the tip of it.
> 
> View attachment 35381
> 
> 
> 
> And that's it, that's how i do it and it works like a charm, I never have issues and it vapes like a dream.


Thanks for the step by step. I haven't had an issue with leaks but one can always learn


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Yeah my Billow V2 has served me so well over the last 3 months - I don't know why I would need anything else now. If you wick it right, you have no problems. Shes a special kind of special.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Can't wait for mine......hurry up courier guy, hurry up. I want do give it some Devil's Breath over the weekend.


----------



## DougP

Made big mistake yesterday. 
Have two sub tank.mini devices. Bought a billow V2 yesterday for special occasions. .
Now the subtank minis are like a non entity after having tried the billow. 
How the hell am I now going to explain to wife (who doesn't vape or smoke) that I need another billow (one for each device) and that I am now going to be getting my weekly vape juice delivered by one of those petrol tankers.
Gotta find a way because billow not coming of this mod regardless of what she says. ..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

DougP said:


> Made big mistake yesterday.
> Have two sub tank.mini devices. Bought a billow V2 yesterday for special occasions. .
> Now the subtank minis are like a non entity after having tried the billow.
> How the hell am I now going to explain to wife (who doesn't vape or smoke) that I need another billow (one for each device) and that I am now going to be getting my weekly vape juice delivered by one of those petrol tankers.
> Gotta find a way because billow not coming of this mod regardless of what she says. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Easy - tell her you won this competition - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-face-behind-the-post-competition.t741/page-33#post-268310

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

See vapors stick together. ..
I sent her sms that I got saying I had won 500 000 on the OMO Promotion ( genuine msg I got)
She came back showing me same sms she also received about 20 after mine .
what's the chances of that. .
1 in a trillion each of us winning in the same promotion for a product we have never used..
I was excited and said to her that with my winnings I can buy another billow and sig 150w mod...and with her winnings she can have her hair done and get a bikini wax. 
She came back ssying sure and to round off the celebrations tonight we can have sex missionary style..
Her definition though : 
She gonna lie back on bed reading a book and I gonna bugger off into aftica

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

DougP said:


> See vapors stick together. ..
> I sent her sms that I got saying I had won 500 000 on the OMO Promotion ( genuine msg I got)
> She came back showing me same sms she also received about 20 after mine .
> what's the chances of that. .
> 1 in a trillion each of us winning in the same promotion for a product we have never used..
> I was excited and said to her that with my winnings I can buy another billow and sig 150w mod...and with her winnings she can have her hair done and get a bikini wax.
> She came back ssying sure and to round off the celebrations tonight we can have sex missionary style..
> Her definition though :
> She gonna lie back on bed reading a book and I gonna bugger off into aftica
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


wow, what a coincidence, I win that same competition every week


----------



## DougP

Shoooo bumble bee I still trying to convince her its genuine

Need another billow so don't ruin this for me



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebula999

DougP said:


> Shoooo bumble bee I still trying to convince her its genuine
> 
> Need another billow so don't ruin this for me
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


If I could. I would have a billow for every day of the week :/


----------



## DougP

And I Haven't even told her yet that I gotta dig up the garden and widen driveway and gate to get the tanker in to deliver weekly supply of juice

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

JakesSA said:


> Right the insulator is ready for fitting, I have oversize it on the diameter by .15mm and undersized the centre hole by .15 so that it will sit nice and tight .. a German fit as my mentor calls it..
> 
> New one is on the left old one on the right.
> 
> View attachment 35308
> 
> View attachment 35309



@JakesSA - made any progress with this?


----------



## th1rte3n

Got my Billow V2 yesterday..awesome tank. The vendor where I got it showed me the wicking so all is good for now, will see when its time to rewick if I can pull it off on my own...

So @DougP, did you get hold of that juice tanker yet, think I am going to need his services soon...


----------



## DougP

Made a better plan...
20 litre bottle strapped to my back with a little pipe and a tap on the end....
 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

DougP said:


> Made a better plan...
> 20 litre bottle strapped to my back with a little pipe and a tap on the end....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



You'll look like a ghostbuster.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## th1rte3n

Haha, nice!

Good idea tho...


----------



## DougP

Yeah a juice buster

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

If you are concerned about juice consumption of the Billow V2 initially, just get yourself a Smok TVF4 instead.
After a week of use ( and likely 2/3 bank loans down the line to sustain your habit ), simply swap someone else for a Billow V2. 
That should end any concerns or complaints you ever had about consumption.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1

Yay! Back in action thanks to @JakesSA at VapeClub! Thanks for sorting it out, so good to have the ol' Billow going again

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MorneW

Hey guys. This has been one interesting thread. I have an issue that hopefully you guys can assist with. I can't for the life of me get the top section off to clean her. any advice? Also, have you guys find out if you can buy spare o-rings for her?


----------



## th1rte3n

@MorneW If you are talking about the 'topcap' that houses driptip, it should just pop off as its held in place by a o-ring.
Just to make sure, you did unscrew the chimney section from the tank?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW

@th1rte3n this thing is on there tight. cant get it to budge


----------



## th1rte3n

@MorneW are you referring to the chimney section or the topcap?


----------



## MorneW

@th1rte3n topcap. At least I know how it should come off. thanks bud. Im going to try and let it soak in some cold water.


----------



## th1rte3n

Thats strange...maybe try and get a tube like thingy,thats longer than the tank, that will fit inside the tank and while holding the glass section lightly tap the tube thingy and see if it budges.


----------



## th1rte3n

@MorneW Cold water can work aswell, didnt think of that.
No worries man. Hope you come right


----------



## MorneW

@th1rte3n You telling me. I read the manual and I was like...Lies all lies I tell you. Will give it a bash and report back in the morrow. Too bloody tired now. Thanks for you help. At least now I don't feel like a complete idiot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

MorneW said:


> @th1rte3n You telling me. I read the manual and I was like...Lies all lies I tell you. Will give it a bash and report back in the morrow. Too bloody tired now. Thanks for you help. At least now I don't feel like a complete idiot.


I've never tried taking mine apart, I've heard one too many reports of the glass breaking. Frequently washing it out with warm water seems to keep it pretty clean.


----------



## kev mac

Jebula999 said:


> If I could. I would have a billow for every day of the week :/


tried one this wk. and was impressed,can see one in my future.Does anyone know how it stacks up to the Aromamizer rtda?


----------



## BumbleBee

kev mac said:


> tried one this wk. and was impressed,can see one in my future.Does anyone know how it stacks up to the Aromamizer rtda?


The Aromamizer (what a silly name) is still pretty new, not sure if anyone has tried it yet. It's going to have to be something very special to beat the Billow v2.


----------



## Redeemer

MorneW said:


> @th1rte3n You telling me. I read the manual and I was like...Lies all lies I tell you. Will give it a bash and report back in the morrow. Too bloody tired now. Thanks for you help. At least now I don't feel like a complete idiot.



I now have a latex surgical glove sitting where I clean all my atties. Just grip the bottom and glass with one piece, and twist off the top cap with another. Has way more grip than your hands alone will ever have. Have loosened many RTA's this way, works every time.
On some tanks, the inner chimney cap also gets stuck some times, like in the Goblin Mini, and the same trick does the job every time.
The kitchen rubber gloves should also work, haven't tried that route myself yet.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Redeemer

BumbleBee said:


> The Aromamizer (what a silly name) is still pretty new, not sure if anyone has tried it yet. It's going to have to be something very special to beat the Billow v2.



The Aromamizer is expected to be the new tank on the block to beat. Just that elastic band AFC.....
But, the Billow has already been trumped. Try the UD Bellus, and the Billow will just not meet up with its challenge, for both flavor and vapor production. Both seem pretty inline as far as airflow goes, but in true UD fashion, the Bellus is a juice gobbling tank.


----------



## Redeemer

method1 said:


> Yay! Back in action thanks to @JakesSA at VapeClub! Thanks for sorting it out, so good to have the ol' Billow going again



@method1 after the history behind your Billow, I truly hope its meeting your expectations now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW

@Redeemer Thanks bud. Will def add some gloves to my toolkit. @th1rte3n Soaking in cold water seems to have done the trick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

Still not received any response regarding spare o-rings? @method1 Did you come right? I saw you also posted this question.


----------



## method1

Redeemer said:


> @method1 after the history behind your Billow, I truly hope its meeting your expectations now



So far so good - performing like


MorneW said:


> Still not received any response regarding spare o-rings? @method1 Did you come right? I saw you also posted this question.



Actually never found out about o-rings - have you tried posted in the "who has stock" section?


----------



## MorneW

@method1 Yup I have. No response.


----------



## MorneW

@method1 atomic hooked me up with complete spare bag. He will be getting more this week. Thanks @Frostbite

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern

Ok I have to ask what am I doing wrong - I wicked my billow yesterday. It was working like a dream till 1am. This morning its leaking like its going out of fashion. Do I need to let it sleep upside down? This has happened a few times now. Where I wick and its awesome for a day then overnight the thing springs a leak. Will upload pics of my wick just now.


----------



## Wyvern

What my wicking looks like .


----------



## Jebula999

Wyvern said:


> What my wicking looks like .
> View attachment 40181
> View attachment 40182
> View attachment 40183
> View attachment 40184
> View attachment 40185



I actually have no idea, that looks like a pretty decent wicking to me...

Are the air holes under the coils completely clear?


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Wyvern said:


> What my wicking looks like .
> View attachment 40181
> View attachment 40182
> View attachment 40183
> View attachment 40184
> View attachment 40185



Hey bro - look, that build of yours looks neat as F#$% - nice to see a tidy build like this. The Billow V2 was my everyday tank for almost 6 months. I now rock the Aromamizer RDTA (Little Sidenote). I found your problem, try build with wire that will give you a low sub ohm, and provide a coil as big as the airflow hole. What happens is that if you build, and its not as big as the air hole, cotton strands tend to touch / hang into the air hole, causing a continuous leak down your airflow. You might think that the cotton doesn't go anywhere near there before you screw on the cap, however as soon as you screw that bad boy onto the deck to cover your build, your cotton is pushed around. So I would recommend that you make sure your coil is as big as the air hole, and that you keep that cotton clear from the airhole. Also use the Scottish roll wicking method - and challenge yourself to use less cotton.

All the best bro.


----------



## MorneW

@Wyvern. Try and ensure that cotton sits in the slots above juice channels. Like your last pic. It looks like the one in your 2nd pic does not.


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Like i said Wyv.

Try and keep the cotton clear of your posts, it creates a juice flow line. Like dripping down a needle.
You can facilitate this by ensuring that your outside lead of your coil is over instead of under.

This gives you more room to work with your wick tails.
that is a good amount of cotton you have there though. 
Just lead the tailes nicely to the juicewells and trim if you have to so that you dont sit with such a large chunk pushing so hard against a post.


----------



## Wyvern

Thanks everyone, @MorneW I have somer rewicked since I think that leg was just a 1mm to short. As for the coils - we are going spaced again after I finish this set - they are lasting me 2 weeks already, I just have to rewick daily due to the leakage. As for the scottish roll, I dunno hey when I do that or if I use a smidgen less cotton than now it will leak.


----------



## MorneW

Keep us updated.


----------



## Wyvern




----------



## Wyvern

Ok so far no leaks no sputters. Lets see if this one lasts more than a day. I just want to get to the point where I just have to rewick once a week or so. The billow is currently my main/only tank since I need to redo the coil in the subtank.


----------



## Silver

Hope it holds out for you @Wyvern 

Let us know


----------



## Wyvern

Silver said:


> Hope it holds out for you @Wyvern
> 
> Let us know


Thanks so far its behaving, will wait and see first thing in the morning. . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Yay no leaks this morning, sad part tho is I need to change the coils i suspect - the flavour is very muted today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

What wick you using in there @Wyvern?


----------



## Wyvern

Silver said:


> What wick you using in there @Wyvern?


Its cotton bacon, it was great a week ago, but the coil has been in there for a couple of weeks now and I have noticed every time I put it back on the mod (I swap between the billow and my subtank - billow is always my loops or a flavour of some kind and the subtank is my menthol).


----------



## Robin Cilliers

I own 2 billow v2s the normal one that sits on my Koppor plus and the nano that sites on my Smok X cube 2 I love them, awesome rta wont be disappointed 
Wicking is a little tricky at first but youll get the hang of it 
I find that if you trim the cotton to the same size as the juice holes it works the best
I use duel claptons in both my billows and it works well but have to rebuild every week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wyvern said:


> Its cotton bacon, it was great a week ago, but the coil has been in there for a couple of weeks now and I have noticed every time I put it back on the mod (I swap between the billow and my subtank - billow is always my loops or a flavour of some kind and the subtank is my menthol).



Hi @Wyvern 
Not sure if I understand you correctly - but it seems you are using the same piece of wick for a week? Yikes, that's very long indeed, depending on the volume going through it.... How many milliletres/tanks of juice would you say you have gone through?

I get about 20ml on my Rayon wick on my Lemo1 at low power (15W) with a very lightly coloured fruity menthol juice. At about 16ml I can feel that its time to start changing - but I can push it easily to 20ml - and then I have to change - the flavour gets dull and muted. Then when I put in a new wick - its super crisp and crystal sharp again.

Other juices may need much more frequent wicking than that. As an example, my Blackbird tobacco on my Reo/RM2 - at about 30 Watts (0.5 ohm paracoil) needs new wick every 5ml ! And I have observed similar behaviour with other darker richer juices.

As for the coils, they last much, much longer. I just dry burn them and clean them under water every once in a while - I think my Lemo1 coil has been in there for about 2 months already, if not longer. Same goes for the Reo/RM2 and Nuppin coils. I find the thicker wire generally lasts longer than the thinner wire.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wyvern

Nope the wicking has been replaced a lot recently - since I was doing a kuk job of the wicking - that seems to be sorted since I dont have leaks at all. The coil is about 2 weeks old. I do a dry burn every time I rewicked (which was about once every 2 days). I have tried various flavours in the tank and even @BumbleBee's Ice Queen is muted. Normally it has great flavour. Its just the last day or so.


----------



## Wyvern

@Silver we found my problem! The one coil collapsed. So we rebuilt it quick and rewicked (Spaced SS 316L) and got a lovely 0.22. Now its cloudy but no chance of rain in my room!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great to hear @Wyvern!
Happy clouding!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek

Never good when pulsing and only one of the coils fire up. I can see the billow is easier to coil with spaced, it just covers the air holes better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

I have an interesting question about the nano. The other day I coiled up 28 ga twisted kanthal 2.5mmID 5 wraps and this gave me 0.36 ohms. It wasn't bad at all but wanted to try try a slightly higher resistence also in the the hope of less juice consumption- so I thought around 0.45 ohms could do the trick. 
Last night I recoiled the same as above but with 7 wraps but to my amazement it read 0.37 ohms. I'm really confused now... IMPOSSIBLE I thought. Could anyone explain that one to me please.


----------



## stevie g

Better connection made somewhere.


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Sprint said:


> Better connection made somewhere.


Thanks @Sprint but what does that mean


----------



## stevie g

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thanks @Sprint but what does that mean[/QUOTEscrews trapped the wires more cleanly, liquid cleaned off center pin, etc and so forth, really is the only explanation.


----------



## M5000

Search doesn't bring up that much for the Billow V2. Most underrated tank ever so it makes sense.

I use the Billow V2 nano all the time and have coiled it countless times but there isn't much room for anything fancy. Not trying to achieve anything spectacular but purely for the fun of it since I'm waiting for a glass and have a spare deck lying around I gave a quad coil a shot. It's a mission on that deck! Couple pics below, I did make minute adjustments after this to get safe clearance from the edges and to align it for wicking. I didn't know how to wick it so I chanced it with an inverted "U" from the channel on one side into the bottom of the one coil and then out the top and into the top of the next coil and down to the channel. Wicks great upto 40w for flavour, but it's quite powerful at 40w and the clouds are crazy.

Used 26g kanthal on 2mm bit and it worked out to 0.26ohms. I'm an untidy coiler but I'm looking for a magnifier. Share some builds. @BumbleBee I'm sure you have put 6 coils on a Billow! I'm surprised that it still doesn't need more power with quads.

Late at night so pic quality didn't turn out too good.






Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M5000

How do you resize pics like those in earlier posts?


----------



## Rob Fisher

M5000 said:


> How do you resize pics like those in earlier posts?



Resized for you @M5000. 800 x 600 is the ideal size for forum pics.


----------



## M5000

Rob Fisher said:


> Resized for you @M5000. 800 x 600 is the ideal size for forum pics.



Thank you Sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wow, that's some very creative coiling @M5000, nice work 

My go-to build for the v2 is with 26g Kanthal on 2.4mm ID, 6 wraps per coil. I'm happy with this build at between 35 and 40W for daily vaping but if your wicking isn't too thin you can leave the barrel off and get a bit more juice flow and more airflow around the coils. I've pushed this build to 120W without dry hits or flooding

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000

BumbleBee said:


> Wow, that's some very creative coiling @M5000, nice work
> 
> My go-to build for the v2 is with 26g Kanthal on 2.4mm ID, 6 wraps per coil. I'm happy with this build at between 35 and 40W for daily vaping but if your wicking isn't too thin you can leave the barrel off and get a bit more juice flow and more airflow around the coils. I've pushed this build to 120W without dry hits or flooding



Thanks, I know you like anything Billow! I get wicking perfect on normal dual coil setups and the Billow does flavour like no TF with a V16 engine can do. The wicking on this quad is tricky, but I'll mess around with it, may not get it perfect but definitely don't plan to use this build for daily vaping so doesn't really matter.

But now I'm curious about the 120w and about leaving the barrel off! I didn't know it works with the barrel off, I thought it would flood. If that's the case I have another tank because I've got one out of service because the barrel is missing. With the barrel on there's no way my builds would survive 120w, with it off and thicker wicking I'll have to give it a try. Claptons and thick wicking hmmmm, that could be Billow V2.2 for me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

M5000 said:


> Thanks, I know you like anything Billow! I get wicking perfect on normal dual coil setups and the Billow does flavour like no TF with a V16 engine can do. The wicking on this quad is tricky, but I'll mess around with it, may not get it perfect but definitely don't plan to use this build for daily vaping so doesn't really matter.
> 
> But now I'm curious about the 120w and about leaving the barrel off! I didn't know it works with the barrel off, I thought it would flood. If that's the case I have another tank because I've got one out of service because the barrel is missing. With the barrel on there's no way my builds would survive 120w, with it off and thicker wicking I'll have to give it a try. Claptons and thick wicking hmmmm, that could be Billow V2.2 for me...


I'm not a great fan of Clapton wire, the ramp up doesn't do it for me. Try with normal 26g first, a slightly bigger ID will allow for enough cotton, cotton bacon works just fine. 

I'm wondering about wicking your quad build, maybe try one piece of wick per coil instead of sharing a piece between the two coils, let one side hang over the juice channel and trim the top end off just above the coil as you would a vertical coil in an RDA. This eliminates the "bridge" between the two coils and should open up the airflow through the chimney. Try this with the barrel on and try with it off.


----------



## M5000

@BumbleBee Good plan will give it a shot. Agree about the claptons. I haven't totally figured this out but the ramp up seems to be quite mod dependant. I could be wrong, but I haven't touched any settings and in power mode this Minikin V2 seems to be ramping up really fast on the exact build that is very slow on other mods. I don't have a DNA so this is all new to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

BumbleBee said:


> Wow, that's some very creative coiling @M5000, nice work
> 
> My go-to build for the v2 is with 26g Kanthal on 2.4mm ID, 6 wraps per coil. I'm happy with this build at between 35 and 40W for daily vaping but if your wicking isn't too thin you can leave the barrel off and get a bit more juice flow and more airflow around the coils. I've pushed this build to 120W without dry hits or flooding



I Openened my V2 the other day to see how big the deck was.... bloody freaked me out how small it actually is - and the flavour I got from this RTA was badass.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Chukin'Vape said:


> I Openened my V2 the other day to see how big the deck was.... bloody freaked me out how small it actually is - and the flavour I got from this RTA was badass.


That tight little deck is what makes the flavour so good on this tank, the v2.5 has a very similar compact chamber but with Velocity style posts making building so much easier


----------



## Chukin'Vape

BumbleBee said:


> That tight little deck is what makes the flavour so good on this tank, the v2.5 has a very similar compact chamber but with Velocity style posts making building so much easier





BumbleBee said:


> That tight little deck is what makes the flavour so good on this tank, the v2.5 has a very similar compact chamber but with Velocity style posts making building so much easier



I would like to give the V 2.5 a swirl one day - this is one product I feel was ignored largely because of all the Hype Products, and the 8th of August rush.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

